# cigarette plug for lowrance m68c



## gofish34 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm looking for a cigarette plug for my lowrance m68c. Does anyone know if lowrance makes one?? I've looked everywehere and came up empty. THanks


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Check here: http://www.lei-extras.com/store/search.asp?SearchType=Category&Category=Power+Cables+&+Adapters

If they don't have it listed, you could call LEI Extras and ask. Number should be in your manual. Ya, I know, you'll be going through the gauntlet of press 1, then press 2 ....

If they don't have it, just make one up. You can purchase the adaptor at just about any auto parts, even Wal-Mart. Just get a couple connectors and you'll have to cut your power cord. Place the connectors on both cut ends (make sure they match up) and do the same for the wireing on the cig. plug. Probably be a heck of a lot cheaper plus, if you buy the connectors in a package, you'll have some left.


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

I tried it on my truck and it didnt work ,guess the lighter isnt 12 volts .never really tested the thing tho with a meter


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

flipp1958 said:


> I tried it on my truck and it didnt work ,guess the lighter isnt 12 volts .never really tested the thing tho with a meter


Might want to check it again. I've got one plug on my truck that doesn't work unless the ignition is on.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol:....


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> Check here: http://www.lei-extras.com/store/search.asp?SearchType=Category&Category=Power+Cables+&+Adapters
> 
> If they don't have it listed, you could call LEI Extras and ask. Number should be in your manual. Ya, I know, you'll be going through the gauntlet of press 1, then press 2 ....
> 
> If they don't have it, just make one up. You can purchase the adaptor at just about any auto parts, even Wal-Mart. Just get a couple connectors and you'll have to cut your power cord. Place the connectors on both cut ends (make sure they match up) and do the same for the wireing on the cig. plug. Probably be a heck of a lot cheaper plus, if you buy the connectors in a package, you'll have some left.


You can buy them at radio shack too. When you make up the connections, pigtail the splice so you can still hook it up to SLA battery when you're not in your vehicle.


----------

